
Ask HN: How do you keep a record of meetings at your company? - Madawar
Am looking for a fast and efficient way of keeping a record of meetings at our corporate company, which process has been most efficient for you? Do you record audio take down minutes is there any apps you use to plan and schedule meetings apart from outlook that is.
======
zhte415
1\. Print the agenda with lots of spaces between topics.

2\. During the meeting, write the important points on the agenda. Use a
highlighter or underline for action points.

3\. Take a photo of minutes with phone. Email everyone immediately.

Not my idea, got it from manager-tools.com

Additionally, for larger/more traditional teams, assign tasks in whatever task
tracker is being used. Shouldn't take more than 10 minutes.

------
tixocloud
We've mostly used Microsoft Word or any text editor.

What's important is you'll need to understand how big your team is and does
everyone typically attend the meetings? This will guide how much note taking
you'll need.

We never used audio (because it's time consuming to sit through an entire
meeting and it also doesn't provide a lot of context for those who weren't
there) and we're into daily scrums so it keeps everything fresh in our head.

------
brianjking
Atlassian Confluence has excellent templates for this, however, it can end up
being fairly expensive depending on how many users need access to it.
[https://www.atlassian.com/software/confluence](https://www.atlassian.com/software/confluence)

------
iamsalman
I'm considering doing a side-project to auto transcribe minutes from voice
recognition for the meeting and index all that data so its searchable and also
plugable to existing enterprise systems through REST API. Does that sound
something useful?

------
lj3
Most companies I've worked at and spoken to would rather we not record our
meetings. Paper trails and law suits, etc.

------
kvee
workflowy.com is pretty good

